
P&G paying $100M for deodorant startup - uptown
https://www.axios.com/p-g-paying-100-million-for-deodorant-startup-2509782940.html
======
TaylorGood
I was introduced to Native Deodorant via Product Hunt.

A "digitally native" brand that was only available through their website. It's
the best working deodorants have found without the aluminum etc. - other
brands in the healthier deodorant space required me applying 2-3 times a day.
They also nailed their brand messaging and customer service.

Now that they're at P&G? May have to find a new answer.

